# Detector de Fase en Parlantes



## mariano22 (Abr 15, 2013)

hola!
Ando necesitando para mi equipo de sonido un detector de fase que conosco, que sirve para de manera efectiva, determinar si los altavoces estan en fase o no con respecto al amplificador. 
Conosco personalmente uno de la marca Selenium, pero despues de buscar durante horas en internet, no he logrado encontrar algun circuito y mucho menos una foto de este artilujio.

El sistema no es ninguna ciencia. Se hace reproducir en los parlantes, un audio que contiene una onda cuadrada, con 2 picos positivos y uno negativo sucesivamente. El circuito contiene 2 led (rojo y verde). Se coloca el dispositivo cerca del parlante (entre 15 a 25 cm aprox), este capta la señal y emite una señal con los led segun lo que reconoce. El verde en picos positivos y el rojo en negativos:

*Dos veces el led verde y luego uno rojo: el sistema esta en fase
*Dos veces el led rojo y una el verde: el sistema esta en contra fase y requiere invertir los cables de la potencia.

No es ninguna ciencia, o eso creo. Espero que me puedan ayudar! Estaré muy agradecido! 

saludos a todos!!


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 15, 2013)

Con cualquier software que genere señales de audio, generás dos tonos: Uno con los canales en fase y el otro en contrafase.  
Si el que escuchás "un poco mas fuerte" es el de los canales en contrafase --> tenés los parlantes al revés.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 15, 2013)

Si eduardo eso es para un sistema stereo de dos parlantes, supongo que hablamos de un sistema de muchos mas parlantes los cuales no sabes a ciencia cierta su fase


Imagen meramente ilustrativa


----------



## Modultronic (Abr 15, 2013)

mariano22 dijo:


> hola!
> Ando necesitando para mi equipo de sonido un detector de fase que conosco, que sirve para de manera efectiva, determinar si los altavoces estan en fase o no con respecto al amplificador.
> Conosco personalmente uno de la marca Selenium, pero despues de buscar durante horas en internet, no he logrado encontrar algun circuito y mucho menos una foto de este artilujio.
> 
> ...


 _Amigo mariano22, si es para uso casero como el http://www.gold-line.com/apt2.htm, aquí aporto un circuito sencillo que detecta la fase de polaridad de un parlante._ _




_ _



http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?PHPSESSID=55b4100ce9217c6707141e9e84c5bb9d&topic=37449.0_ 

_Un saludo._ 
_MDT AUDIO._


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 15, 2013)

capitanp dijo:


> Si eduardo eso es para un sistema stereo de dos parlantes, supongo que hablamos de un sistema de muchos mas parlantes los cuales no sabes a ciencia cierta su fase



No te creas.  Si en un sistema de muchos parlantes hay cables sin identificar (una chanchada), en lugar de conectar todo al tun-tun para después pasar con el detector diciendo este está bien-este no, a medida que se van conectando se va controlando. 

Pero no se puede dejar de reconocer que utilizar un aparato de medición  le da un beneficioso toque "pofeyonal". No se debe descuidar la imagen


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 15, 2013)

Desconozco totalmente el aparatito que mencionas ... y tampoco creo que sirva para la instalacion de arriba !!
Depende tambien lo que quieras verificar : Si dos parlantes iguales estan en fase o si estan en fase en el cruce de ambos ( bastante mas peludo ... solo sirve la prueba del "reverse null" )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 15, 2013)

El mejor "probador de fase" es una pila/batería de 1.5V, y su uso es muuuuy sencillo: conectas la pila a los bornes del parlante y: si el cono va para afuera, el + de la pila está conectado al + del parlante. Si el cono "va pa dentro", entonces el - de la pila está conectado al + del parlante. Con esta "terrible y costosa herramienta" y un rollo de cinta de enmascarar o con esmalte de las uñas blanco y rojo en su defecto (warning! te pueden mirar raro ) procedés a marcar los parlantes y los cables que los conectan.

Luego de hacer esto te mirás al espejo, meditás tu imagen y decís "pero que cochino que soy para armar un baffle!!!! Con esto gano dinero y ni siquiera me tomo el laburo de hacer las cosas bien .... soy un asco y debo mejorar, y ahora en el foro me dijeron como hacerlo."

PD: podés usar algún otro engendro pseudo electrónico, pero vas a tener que hacer la pruebas de a un parlante por vez y a muy bajas frecuencias o quizás con impulsos . Ni hablar si tenés líneas de retardo digitales para enfasar un line-array o verdura similar, en cuyo caso cualquier aparatejo electrónico de medida de fase es de muy dudosa utilidad.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 15, 2013)

Bueno yo les cuento un caso real donde tuve que utilizar uno de estos

Recital X donde se necesitaban 8 graves dobles de 18 pulgadas por lado (16 cajas 32 parlantes) para llegar a esa cantidad fue necesario subalquilar a otros proveedores cajas de similares características. Resulta que por lo general no todos los colegas arman sus cajas de la misma manera así que tenes inversiones de polaridad.
Como se procede? se arma todo conectando por pares de un mismo proveedor y llegado el caso se invierte la polaridad en el procesador , nada de andar desarmando fichas SpeakOn en el campo

Para los demas casos de dos parlantes solo con el oido es suficiente


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 16, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El mejor "probador de fase" es una pila/batería de 1.5V, y su uso es muuuuy sencillo: conectas la pila a los bornes del parlante y: si el cono va para afuera, el + de la pila está conectado al + del parlante. Si el cono "va pa dentro", entonces el - de la pila está conectado al + del parlante. Con esta "terrible y costosa herramienta" y un rollo de cinta de enmascarar o con esmalte de las uñas blanco y rojo en su defecto (warning! te pueden mirar raro ) procedés a marcar los parlantes y los cables que los conectan.
> 
> Luego de hacer esto te mirás al espejo, meditás tu imagen y decís "pero que cochino que soy para armar un baffle!!!! Con esto gano dinero y ni siquiera me tomo el laburo de hacer las cosas bien .... soy un asco y debo mejorar, y ahora en el foro me dijeron como hacerlo."
> 
> PD: podés usar algún otro engendro pseudo electrónico, pero vas a tener que hacer la pruebas de a un parlante por vez y a muy bajas frecuencias o quizás con impulsos . Ni hablar si tenés líneas de retardo digitales para enfasar un line-array o verdura similar, en cuyo caso cualquier aparatejo electrónico de medida de fase es de muy dudosa utilidad.



JUAAAAAAAAAAA!!! esa es la que uso yo... pero no me animaba a ponerla aqui


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 16, 2013)

AntonioAA dijo:


> JUAAAAAAAAAAA!!! *esa es la que uso yo... pero no me animaba a ponerla aqui*


  
Es la que usa Linkwitz.....


----------



## mariano22 (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola a todos!
Principalmente gracias por responder.

Segundo, era para usar en poca cantidad de parlantes... nada de line array ni sistemas grandes... como una exageracion 3 de 15 pulgadas y un 18 pulgadas por lado.... pero una vez vi ese aparato y la verdad me enloqueció hacermelo...

El aparatito, comprandolo, viene con un CD que uno pone a reproducir, y larga pulsos de 1Hz. Dos positivos y uno negativo.

En cuanto pueda, voy a probar el circuito del amigo Modultronic y comento los resultados...

Gracias a todosss!


----------



## angelwind (Jun 13, 2013)

¿Y la fase de los tweeters? ¿Cómo la medís?
Dudo que se pueda usar el método de la pila...


----------



## epxaudio (Sep 27, 2013)

amigos he visto a muchos minitekeros de mi localidad con este fulano aparatito y nunca me a gustado,,, he notado que son unos ""desordenados con dichos cables y me consta"" ,, hechan a mano cualquier cable que encuentren por ay,,,   y la solucion definitiva es probar con calma todo el sistema de cableado con anticipacion y usar cables de buena calidad y los conectores que ameriten cada caja acustica ,,, y un buen oido eso si ,,,       saludos... epxaudio


----------



## miguelus (Sep 28, 2013)

Buenos días.

Lo de enfasar Caja Acústicas está muy bien  ... pero para nuestro Salón de Audición y siempre que tengamos definido el punto exacto de audición y con un cómodo butacón 

Pensemos que si no enfasamos, lo peor que nos puede pasar es que tengamos una diferencia de fase de 180º entre una Caja Acústica y otra.

Pensemos un caso hipotético pero perfectamente real y hagamos un ejercicio de desgaste de neuronas.

Elijamos una gama de frecuencias de entre 34Hz y 20Khz (solo para los muy “audiófilos ”

Hablando en otros términos, estamos trabajando con longitudes de onda de entre 10 metros y 1,7 cm. (Recordemos que la velocidad de sonido es de ~340m/s)
Veamos lo que pasaría con la frecuencia más baja, 34Hz...

Si ponemos dos Cajas Acústicas enfasadas y nos ponemos a escuchar justo enfrente de ellas no pasará nada mientras estemos enfrente de ellas y la distancia entre nuestros oído y las Cajas acústicas sea la misma.

Ahora nos desplazamos hacia la Izquierda o hacia la Derecha, cuando estemos a una distancia tal que la distancia a una de ellas tenga una diferencia de 5metros con otra, en ese momento habrá un diferencia de fase de 180º en el sonido que nos llega por lo que tenderá a anularse.

Si la frecuencia es de 20Khz la diferencia de fase de 180º será con 8,5mm de separación.

Veamos la foto del Post #3

En la parte inferior de la foto está la linea de los Altavoces (Parlantes) de Graves, la distancia entre el primero de la Izquierda y el último de la Derecha es considerable, aunque nos pongamos a escuchar, p.e. a 50metros, nos estarán llegando a nuestro oídos tantos "Frentes de Onda" como Cajas Acústicas haya y si la diferencia de fase entre alguno de ellos es de 180º habrá una cancelación del audio percibido.

A medida que la frecuencia es más alta el Problema se agrava.

Como comentaba al principio, enfasar las Cajas Acústicas tiene sentido en recintos pequeños como el salón de casa y siempre que no nos movamos, pensemos que ligeros movimientos con la cabeza de pocos cm, hacen variar, sobre todo, los agudos.

Sal U2


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Detector de Fase en Parlantes*
moraleja...
si somos ordenados, los cables polarizados e identificados, y probando los equipos con anticipacion....
...la pila de 1.5 volts es el mas confiable detector de fase...


----------



## wattalex (Nov 27, 2013)

es  algo como este??? yo tengo este analizador y trae la función de generador de tonos  y para checar la fase de las bocinas pero tiene años que ya no lo ocupo todo me lo aviento a pura oreja  eso si cables y conectores están en muy buenas condiciones y bien ordenados


----------



## magomac (Dic 16, 2013)

Hola amigos foreros, quiero haceme unos crossover pasivos de 2° orden y 3 vias para mis cajas.
Estuve mirando en la pagina de pcpaudio y dice que podria tener problemas de inversion de fase.
El sistema "visual" de la pila es igual de efectivo para verificar esto?
Me sumo a la necesidad de un circuito para probar,aunque en el caso de un tweeter como bien dicen mas arriba, no es posible ver lo que pasa con el diafragma, menos si es piezoelectrico.
¿Alguna idea?
Slds.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2013)

magomac dijo:


> Hola amigos foreros, quiero haceme unos crossover pasivos de 2° orden y 3 vias para mis cajas.
> Estuve mirando en la pagina de pcpaudio y dice que podria tener problemas de inversion de fase.
> El sistema "visual" de la pila es igual de efectivo para verificar esto?
> Me sumo a la necesidad de un circuito para probar,aunque en el caso de un tweeter como bien dicen mas arriba, no es posible ver lo que pasa con el diafragma, menos si es piezoelectrico.
> ...



Con la batería/pila verificas la polaridad/fase del cableado y/o el parlante *NO* del crossover porque el Tweeter acopla mediante un capacitor y hasta allí llegó la tensión continua de la pila/batería.


----------



## magomac (Dic 16, 2013)

Muy cierto don Fogo, y aunque haga un momentaneo bypass al cap,tampoco podria"ver" lo que "hace" el driver.
...entonces, a la antigüa? digamos, voltimetro de aguja?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2013)

magomac dijo:


> Muy cierto don Fogo, y aunque haga un momentaneo bypass al cap,tampoco podria"ver" lo que "hace" el driver.
> ...entonces, a la antigüa? digamos, voltimetro de aguja?



*Tampoco*.
Corresponde verificación óptica, mirar la polaridad o color de la bornera del tweeter


----------



## magomac (Dic 16, 2013)

Ok,muchas gracias..


----------

